# Winter 2011



## inspectorD (Feb 2, 2011)

So far it's been a record winter here in CT, 
Lots of stuff goin on,
Buildings around Connecticut are collapsing due to ice and snow weight - Courant.com


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 2, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> So far it's been a record winter here in CT,
> Lots of stuff goin on,
> Buildings around Connecticut are collapsing due to ice and snow weight - Courant.com



Hope all is well with you friend.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 2, 2011)

That's terrible, stay safe.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Guy's, Doin our best.
Here are the current snow depths as of today....and this stuff is layered and hard packed.
CT has alot of old homes 100 years plus., thus the issues we are facing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2011)

I watched the news this morning and half of the news was buildings falling down in CT and MA. Looks like its realllly snowy up there.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey let me know if ya get snow bound and need too get rescued


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2011)

But around here ...that kids not goin anywhere till spring.

Oh, and it's -10 below 0 right now.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 4, 2011)

It's beautiful stuff, but there comes a time when enough is enough!  I think the whole country's just about had enough ! We didn't have it as bad here, but everything was pretty much shut down for 2 days & Indianapolis has been shut down for almost 4 days now.  People playing hockey in parking lots...  I'm sure those parents are ready for school to start up again!  At this rate the kids 'll be in school til the 4th of July (jk)  hahaha !

Come on Mama Nature - bring on the Sun!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2011)

Just shoveled 3 feet of snow off three roofs today,
My pocket may be rich, but my poor back.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like you need a hot tub ! And a good massage - which now that your pocket's full - no prob - right ?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2011)

OOOOO, :banana::banana:
Great idea!!
Now to convince the wife that it's money well spent....

Wait...What? Did hell just freeze over?? Yes, yes I think it is about to.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha Ha ! Too Bad!


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 7, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> OOOOO, :banana::banana:
> Great idea!!
> Now to convince the wife that it's money well spent....
> 
> Wait...What? Did hell just freeze over?? Yes, yes I think it is about to.



They are therapeutic and will help with _______ (insert her ailments here). That's how my Uncle got one.


----------



## designer-fixit (Feb 7, 2011)

sounds like lots of fun for all the contractors round town.....lol, cute update


----------



## BrianKiernan (Feb 9, 2011)

I live here in CT also this is nuts, I can just fit one car down my street and my neighbors garage collapsed today from snow. Buildings are going down like crazy. The company I work for had 165 guys working on Superbowl Sunday removing snow off different schools in Ct.

I can not take one more call explaining ice damning and how the windows we installed 5 years ago and never leaked are now some how are fault that water is pouring in and there house has 14" ice dams on their gutters.

Whew that felt good!

Thanks for listening


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2011)

BrianKiernan said:


> Whew that felt good!
> 
> *Thanks for listening*



Thats why we're here....


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 10, 2011)

BrianKiernan said:


> I live here in CT also this is nuts, I can just fit one car down my street and my neighbors garage collapsed today from snow. Buildings are going down like crazy. The company I work for had 165 guys working on Superbowl Sunday removing snow off different schools in Ct.
> 
> I can not take one more call explaining ice damning and how the windows we installed 5 years ago and never leaked are now some how are fault that water is pouring in and there house has 14" ice dams on their gutters.
> 
> ...



Sounds rough, hang in there!


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 10, 2011)

That's pretty bad. Just imagine those people in Texas & all the southern states that are getting this like never before - they must feel like they are in the twighlight zone or something!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 10, 2011)

granite-girl said:


> That's pretty bad. Just imagine those people in Texas & all the southern states that are getting this like never before - they must feel like they are in the twighlight zone or something!



Thanks goodness ya'll ain't roofers, I think we've had about 5 working days since Christmas...we're getting just a little skinny round here.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 11, 2011)

granite-girl said:


> That's pretty bad. Just imagine those people in Texas & all the southern states that are getting this like never before - they must feel like they are in the twighlight zone or something!



We are kind of freaking out.


----------

